# How many gallons in 60lbs of honey



## Ramon

I just harvested some honey last night and had two supers full (well, overfull since I was way late in harvesting) and got 60 lbs of honey. Anyone know how many gallons/pint makes up 60lbs honey approximately? Thanks
Ramon


----------



## Elizabeth

Ramon- sounds like you have some hard-working bees there, lol! 
60 pounds of honey is approx 5 gallons @ 12lbs./gal. Should work out to about 40 pints or so, maybe a little more. Mike in Ohio gets about 1 pound 4 oz in a pint jar, I get 1 pound 8 oz (1.5 pounds) in mine- guess it depends upon how full you fill the jars.

Either way, you got a bunch of honey there- congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Ramon

Thanks, my wife and I are still shaking our heads at how much we got. I am a new beekeeper so I am still astounded that one hive of bees can produce 60 lbs of honey in what amounts to 3 months of work!! Amazing.
Ramon


----------

